
New fossils from Morocco and the pan-African origin of Homo sapiens - ColanR
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature22336
======
persona
previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14508029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14508029)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15218030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15218030)

------
blacksmith_tb
Can someone with paywall access summarize? I see this article [1] covers the
findings at least.

1: [https://www.lesoleil.com/actualite/science/coup-de-vieux-
de-...](https://www.lesoleil.com/actualite/science/coup-de-vieux-
de-100-000-ans-pour-homo-sapiens-98826e5077fd73c4594cf94a8c89b78a)

